# Addictions



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My name is Rufus, and I find any old beer can I can.











And my name is Jeep, I snitch beer bottles out of the recycling box.











Any other twelve steppers amongst us?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Adorable!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'll try to get photographic evidence but Poppy slurps my wine like it's Vimto whenever she gets the chance and licks the condensation from a beer glass/bottle as a prelude to slurping that too. A true dipso  She lives in the right house.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Luxury purses. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

"Removing the labels from all of my toys"


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am addicted to chasing Salome, my sister cat, even though I know it is forbidden


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

My name is Dudley and I am addicted to pulling anything off of the radiator that has been left on there to dry (silly humans) and lay on it, I am also addicted to eating the legs off my soft toys (then mum is addicted to checking my poo so she is happy it has come out the other end!!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is so funny! and I love Jeep as a name!!! awesome


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My name is Max and I am addicted to chewing my balls ( rubber ones) tot hers have been removed! 

My name is Phoebe and I am addicted to chewing wooden door frames, and anything left out on daddy's bedside table......especially his head torch.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

My name is Lola and I'm addicted to rolling around like a grizzley bear after my groom...










My name is Nina and I'm addicted to mummy cuddles in bed...


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Um Ruth. I'm not sure how Lola taught my two to do that except they like to do it in the dormant grass in the back yard. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Um Ruth. I'm not sure how Lola taught my two to do that except they like to do it in the dormant grass in the back yard.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do they make a noise?


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

My name is barney and I am addicted to unstuffing my toys until they all look like limp rags.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

This is a big step..... My name is Tilly and I truly have an obsession with getting stones from the garden and putting them on the rug in the lounge. I get whimpery withdrawals when my mummy won't open the door to let me out and get more stones!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bouncing.... the higher the better.... better still bouncing and barking simultaneously.... 
Must get my bouncing fix. 
Bounce for a ball, a ball launcher, a torch, bubbles, balloons.... bounce, bounce, bounce.
(Kiki's other name should be Tiggr.)


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love the photo of Kikki up so high, how did you manage to keep it in such good focus like that?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Bouncing.... the higher the better.... better still bouncing and barking simultaneously....
> Must get my bouncing fix.
> Bounce for a ball, a ball launcher, a torch, bubbles, balloons.... bounce, bounce, bounce.
> (Kiki's other name should be Tiggr.)


What lens are you using?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Do they make a noise?



Like a pig?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh like all noisy.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Love the photo of Kikki up so high, how did you manage to keep it in such good focus like that?


Don't ask me technical questions - The Walnut might be more use 



RuthMill said:


> What lens are you using?


The one on the front of the camera? 
Having looked a bit more carefully it is a Nikon DX AF-S 18-55mm. Or that is what it says.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Love the photo of Kikki up so high, how did you manage to keep it in such good focus like that?


Keep your shutter speed high or set your camera to 'sport' if it has such a thing.

BTW, I found out last night night that Poppy is not only a red wine expert - she's now discovered the joys of rare single malt whisky.

I don't really drink spirits but I have a bottle of expensive scotch that only comes out once every blue moon. 
I assumed the smell of scotch wouldn't be to her taste but she stuck her beak in as soon as I turned my back!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Keep your shutter speed high or set your camera to 'sport' if it has such a thing.
> 
> BTW, I found out last night night that Poppy is not only a red wine expert - she's now discovered the joys of rare single malt whisky.
> 
> ...


Go poppy!! She's my kind of dog! 
She'll be puffing on Havana cigars rolled on the thigh of a virgin next!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Don't ask me technical questions - The Walnut might be more use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the lens I have. Wow.. Your really great Marzi. You definitely have natural talent. Even with practice I couldn't get shots like that!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Go poppy!! She's my kind of dog!
> She'll be puffing on Havana cigars rolled on the thigh of a virgin next!


I keep mine locked in the drawing room - I don't yet trust the new under butler.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ouur names are Sami and Carley and we both have 2 baskets FULL of lovely poo toys . . . but we are addicted to empty toilet rolls . . . plastic grocery bags . . . unopened mail envelopes . . . dirty socks and underware (yukkkk) . . . sticks and pinecones and SQUIRRELS AND BIRDS!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My name is Ralph (wreck it to my friends)
I sniff out master Billy's dirty little socks, I steal them, I chew them, I swallow them.... Then I sick them back up!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

......
And I won't give them back unless I can have a bit of cheeeese!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> ......
> And I won't give them back unless I can have a bit of cheeeese!


Love it! Too funny No wonder you drink


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love it! Too funny No wonder you drink


I don't need excuses!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Are his paws silvering Tracey?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Are his paws silvering Tracey?


From 6 weeks - he showed very faint "phantom markings"
So his paws, bum , tail, and a slight bit on his eyebrows, chin etc. he has a bit of a tuxedo too.
On his tummy - and the inside of his back legs too! 
It is more silver / grey than tan though x


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> My name is Ralph (wreck it to my friends)
> I sniff out master Billy's dirty little socks, I steal them, I chew them, I swallow them.... Then I sick them back up!!!


I recognize the expression on Ralph's face. The universal 'naughty poo' look.

Taking down the dried laundry and hanging up new wet stuff can take hours.
Last night:
Drop a dry sock - immediately stolen. Get the sock back, go to the utility room, Poppy is already on her way out with a wet sock from the machine. Get the sock back and remove all wet clothes out of harms way. Carry on removing dry stuff - notice Poppy running off with one of my walking boots. Get it back - drop a sock......(repeat ad nauseam).


----------

